# Latex installation de polices Truetype



## franckdia (29 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour, j'essaie d'installer des fontes truetype avec beaucoup de peine,
cela dans l'optique d'afficher des caractères de langues non romaine
(japonais, chinois).
Pour cela j'ai installé le package CJK, le problème c'est que lorsque je compile mon fichier TeX j'obtiens le message d'erreur suivant:
Warning: /sw/bin/pdflatex (file cyberb00): Font cyberb00 at 720 not found Pourtant ce fichier est bien présent dans l'arborescence
/sw/share/texmf.local/tfm/bitstrea/cyberbit/
D'ou ma question comment LaTeX prend il en compte l'ajout de nouvelles
polices ?


----------



## Thierry M. (30 Novembre 2003)

Je n'ai jamais fait ce que tu souhaites, mais en général quand on rajoute quoi que ce soit à l'arborescence tex il faut lancer une commande du type "sudo texhash" pour regénérer les fichiers "ls-R" qui renseignent les logiciels tex sur les fichiers présents. Est-ce que c'est là ton problème ?
Thierry


----------



## franckdia (30 Novembre 2003)

En fait ce que je tente de comprendre c'est pour quelles raisons après avoir installé mes polices dans le rep /sw/share/texmf-local/fonts/tfm/ aprés avoir effectué un  sudo texhash , après avoir configuré le fichier pdftex.cfg en rajoutant la ligne map +cyberbit.map, puis en tapant la ligne de commande suivante  sudo updmap --enable MixedMap cyberbit.map
à la compile j'ai tjs ce message d'erreur m'indiquant qu' il ne trouve pas les fonts.
Donc j'essaie de comprendre un peu la "mécanique interne" de TeTeX afin de pouvoir résoudre ce problème qui commence sérieusement à me prendre la tête


----------



## Thierry M. (1 Décembre 2003)

Alors là une seule solution : s'adresser aux gourous, qui sont sur la mailing-list hébergée ici
http://www.esm.psu.edu/mac-tex/
C'est en anglais ! S'ils ne savent pas répondre, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de solution  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cherche aussi dans les archives, parfois le pb a déjà été évoqué. 
Bon courage.
Thierry


----------

